# Silky skin!



## User67 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi ladies,
I was wondering what all of your favorite body lotions were. What do you use that makes your skin feel like silk? 

Right now I am using St. Ives Whipped Silk & so far it's the best lotion I have found.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 31, 2005)

St. Ives Collagen Elastin. By far the absolte best feeling lotion EVER!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 31, 2005)

Victorias Secret Spa Lotion I think its called.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Pretty much anything I use will make my skin silky - if I use a salt or sugar scrub beforehand.

But to name an actual product...Monoi de Tahiti body oil, or virgin coconut oil. Damn; they're not lotions! 

Philosophy Pure Grace body souffle does a good job.


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 5, 2005)

Benefit Touch Me Then Try To Leave Me Cream makes my skin feel so soft and silky and it smells amazing!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 6, 2005)

ITA with mspixieears - body scrubs really help to make my skin super soft and silky.

as far as moisturizers go, i swear by Jergens Ultra healing and TBS body butters.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Cocoa butter, unscented works wonders for me in the winter! When rough spots are a problem I apply a light AHA lotion on knees, ankles, elbows, anywhere thats rough


----------



## Kittie (Nov 8, 2005)

Right now I'm using a combo of Moisture Therapy by Avon and Pure Seduction ultra moisturizing hand and body cream. I love Moisture Therapy.


----------



## MACmermaid (Nov 8, 2005)

right now i am loving oil of olay's in-shower body lotion. you just put it on in the shower, and then rinse off like a conditioner.  that + oil of olay's quench lotion after the shower = silk!


----------



## solardame (Nov 22, 2005)

Currently Vaseline Intensive Care Total Moisture Lotion.


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 24, 2005)

I use a cream face wash with little exfoliating beads, then I use a prescription moisturiser for acne, only on spots. I use MAC's Day Light Moisture SPF 15 and Prep+Prime, and after I do foundation and powder my skin feels soo smooth and powdery. I loove MAC's moisturiser and Prep+Prime Skin.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 24, 2005)

Olays quench, i like how it makes my skin sparkly too, but i dont like the smell.


----------

